# Symptoms before implantation



## ellieb31

This subject comes up quite a lot and I thought I'd share what I found (thank you google) on the subject. For those of you that think you're going crazy because you're having symptoms before implantation and you don't think that you should be...you're not crazy!!

There are very few, if any, pregnancy symptoms before implantation, since the embryo has not begun to make hcg. However, your body does not continue *as normal*, or with business as usual. After hatching from the zona pellucida, the embryo sends a signal to the ovaries to secrete early pregnancy factor (EPF), which occurs from 1-2 days after fertilization. This EPF begins a dialogue between the embryo and the mother. It is possible, therefore, that a woman who is very sensitive, or is accutely aware of things, may have some symptoms associated with the EPF secretion, although I am not sure if this has been studied.

EPF is an immunosuppressant. Along with other substances associated with early embryos, EPF believed to play a role in preventing the immune system of the pregnant female from attacking the embryo. In humans, modern pregnancy tests detect human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG). hCG is not present until after implantation, which occurs six to twelve days after fertilization. In contrast, EPF is present within hours of fertilization. While several other pre-implantation signals have been identified, EPF is believed to be the earliest possible marker of pregnancy. The accuracy of EPF as a pregnancy test in humans has been found to be high by several studies.


----------



## Dinah

Oh now this is interesting because it lowers your immune system if I'm reading that right and I currently am 11DPO and have a chest infection which started Friday (6DPO). Now obviously I could get ill at any time but I do find that link interesting so thanks for posting!

- Dinah


----------



## inkdchick

wow thats fantastic - i have had whats felt like a cold starting about 5 days ago and there is nothing so that could have been that how cool


----------



## Bettydraper

Bumping this thread as I've never thought of this, sounds very interesting to me as I symptom spot at 5 dpo


----------



## iiTTCii

Bump


----------



## Zeri

Very interesting!


----------



## Misscalais

Bump :)


----------



## clairebear0

Bettydraper said:


> Bumping this thread as I've never thought of this, sounds very interesting to me as I symptom spot at 5 dpo

What does it to mean to "bump"?


----------



## bubbles1013

clairebear0 said:


> Bettydraper said:
> 
> 
> Bumping this thread as I've never thought of this, sounds very interesting to me as I symptom spot at 5 dpo
> 
> What does it to mean to "bump"?Click to expand...

Sends the whole topic to the top of the list... pretty sure. :flower:


----------



## gigglebox

Bumping this, because it was super helpful to me! It also explains why so many pregnant women feel sick in the tww, like they're coming down with something.

Here's a supplemental report on a gov test done in the late 90's that shows this hormone can be secreted as early as 2dpo. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9196793


----------



## Solariel

Pretty awesome! I don't know if this is coincidence but I am 2dpo and sitting in bed trying to warm up because yesterday at 1dpo I came down with a flu! Runny, blocked nose, cough, sneezing. I thought it may be waaay to early even for this immunosuppressant hormone to take effect but I am breastfeeding a toddler and that takes up so much energy and nutrients away from my system already, so in a way it does make sense to have this effect so early IF I am pregnant. 

Thank you for the hope!!


----------

